# Languages Maps



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Spanish is one of the official languages of the Organization of American States, the United Nations, the South American Community of Nations, and the European Union.

With approximately 106 million first-language and second-language speakers, Mexico boasts the largest population of Spanish-speakers in the world. The three next largest Spanish-speaking populations reside in Colombia, Spain and Argentina.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

French is a Romance language spoken originally in France, Belgium, and Switzerland, and today by about 175 million people around the world as a mother tongue or fluent second language,[1] with significant populations in 54 countries.

Descended from the Latin of the Roman Empire, along with languages such as Spanish, Italian, Romanian and Portuguese, its development was influenced by the native Celtic languages of Roman Gaul (particularly in pronunciation), and by the Germanic language of the post-Roman Frankish invaders. This is one of the reasons why certain French sounds and spellings are distinctly different from those of Spanish and Italian, for example, and why Spanish and Italian sound more similar to one another than French does to either one of them.

It is an official language in 41 countries, most of which form what is called in French La Francophonie, the community of French-speaking nations.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Arabic is the largest living member of the Semitic language family in terms of speakers. Classified as Central Semitic, it is closely related to Hebrew and Aramaic. Modern Arabic is classified as a macrolanguage with 27 sub-languages in ISO 639-3. These varieties are spoken throughout the Arab world, and Standard Arabic is widely studied and known throughout the Islamic world.

Modern Standard Arabic derives from Classical Arabic, the only surviving member of the Old North Arabian dialect group, attested epigraphically since the 6th century, which has been a literary language and the liturgical language of Islam since the 7th century.

Arabic has lent many words to other languages of the Islamic world, akin to the role Latin has in Western European languages. During the Middle Ages Arabic was also a major vehicle of culture, especially in science, mathematics and philosophy, with the result that many European languages have also borrowed numerous words from it.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

french is an official language in louisiana.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I thought French is the official language in Morocco and Algeria !

There are many kind of Arabic though and people in Egypt has very strong dialect almost non-understandable by the majority of Arab World


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Well In Morocco French is often the language of business, government, and diplomacy


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

the map of spain is not very exactly. extremaduran is just a spanish dialect, aragonese is almost a dead language and i don't think asturian is so widespread. Maybe some centuries ago


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

We are a small country, but very diverse 









Note that Deutsch is "Schwyzertüütsch", a language that the Germans don't understand and every canton has its own dialect. Basler have problems to understand Bündner or Schaffhauser hardly get a word listening to a radio station in Wallis :lol:

Also Rumantsch is a very diverse language - every valley has a totally different dialect.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

*Somali Language Maps*- Worldwide, there are 15-17 million speakers, with over 1 million outside Africa.

There are also more languages on the map, obviously.

*Somalia*










*Djibouti and Ethiopia*

Somali is #75










*Kenya*

Somali is #40


----------



## kevinb (Jan 30, 2006)

jmancuso said:


> french is an official language in louisiana.


There are different official languages in the USA with respect to its states?

And BTW, French is also an official language in Canada.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Romantsch is a lovely language. I had the best Paun da Grauns da Faserino ever in Scuols, CH.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Danish is the official language of Denmark, the Faroe Islands and Greenland...
( both Greenland and the Faroe Islands have their own official language too )

And it is taught on Iceland as they lack educational institutions and were a part of Denmark until 1944 - so many come here to study...
( English is however slowly talking over Iceland.. )










Danish is btw a dialect of Old Norse and is very close to both Swedish and Norwegian


----------



## Drij (Feb 1, 2005)

http://home.wanadoo.nl/arjenbolhuis/language-family-trees/

Slavic Languages


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

schmidt said:


> But I wonder how people in these countries with tons of languages (India,


In India case, most national stations are in English or Hindi, Hindi is India's universal language, but you can also get by with English. India also has regional channels aired at the regions language. Hopefully that explains a bit.


----------



## AJphx (Sep 13, 2002)

jmancuso said:


> the state of louisiana needs to be dark blue because french is its official language along with english.


also to be mentioned is that Spanish is neither the largest nor an official language of New Mexico, even though it is listed that way on the spanish map for some reason.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Effer said:


> In India case, most national stations are in English or Hindi, Hindi is India's universal language, but you can also get by with English. India also has regional channels aired at the regions language. Hopefully that explains a bit.


So for what I can see, in India and Pakistan (and I think other multilingual countries), most of the people speak their native language and the national language (Urdu in Pakistan, Hindi in India) as well, right? Now I understand heh.

In Brazil bilingualism is seen even as a matter of status. Most of the poor people speak only Portuguese and only the richer and more instructed ones speak English and Spanish.


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

*Italophone World*


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Italian is such a nice language and so restricted to Italy and Switzerland...


----------



## jimjohn (Jan 24, 2007)

Redalinho said:


> *precisely!!!! Morocco map that you post is recognized by any country in the world because it includes the territories of the RASD in war with Morocco since decades! please! please!please! let us be honest !*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

jimjohn said:


> Redalinho said:
> 
> 
> > *precisely!!!! Morocco map that you post is recognized by any country in the world because it includes the territories of the RASD in war with Morocco since decades! please! please!please! let us be honest !*
> ...


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

^^

Go around this pages and learn a bit about geography.

(United Nations maps)
http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/english/htmain.htm

Morocco Map by United Nations.
http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/morocco.pdf

(Writting "Morocco Map" in Google Images)
http://images.google.es/images?svnum=10&hl=es&q=Morocco+map


You Redalinho wroke these rules:
- No attacks on a country or city
- Be sensitive about other peoples' faiths and beliefs
- No disturbing or indecent images or links to them
- No personal insults directed at fellow forumers
- Anything totally inane for the sake of it


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Redalinho said:


> In 1975
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) Last two maps are wrong.

2) This is a skyscraper forum, not a mouthpiece for nationalist agendas.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Fusionist said:


> you can cover most of Africa with 1 language.... there its money that speaks


:no: 

You mean the entire world, my friend.


----------



## dariush4444 (Apr 22, 2006)

Iranian langauges, (including Persian) 

"The Iranian languages are a branch of the Indo-European language family with an estimated 150-200 million native speakers today. Together with the Indo-Aryan languages they form the Indo-Iranian languages group, a branch of Indo-European. With Avestan and Old Persian, the Iranian languages comprise two of the oldest recorded Indo-European languages "

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iranian_languages


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

*Finno-Ugric languages*


----------



## blackcountryboy (Jul 6, 2005)

ENGLISH

*First language:* 370 million 
*Second language:* 1.2–1.6 billion
*Origin:* England, UK
*Spoken in:* Australia, Canada, Ireland, New Zealand, South Africa, United Kingdom, United States and many other countries.
*Ranking:* Number 1 in terms of total speakers, 2nd or 3rd in terms of native speakers (this ranking depends on the methods used)
*Other information:* English is one of the official languages of the European Union, United Nations, Commonwealth of Nations and African Union. It is also the most used language in science journals (95% according to the Science Citation Index), online and in modern literature.


*Map of the Anglosphere*








Dark Blue = Defacto or official language is English
Light Blue = Primary or widespread use of English, however not necessarily an official language.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

blackcountryboy said:


> *Map of the Anglosphere*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


English is the official language of the Philippines alongside with Filipino.


----------



## blackcountryboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*@Siopao*

Sorry, I worded that last past of the key wrong!


----------



## delahaye (Mar 12, 2006)

languages of europe:



















also very interesting:

by language:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/european_languages/languages/index.shtml

by country:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/european_languages/countries/index.shtml


Europe (source: BBC):

Russian 288,000,000 speakers
German 121,000,000
Italian 63,000,000 
French 62,000,000
English 60,000,000
Turkish 59,000,000
Polish 44,000,000
Spanish 40,000,000
Dutch 21,000,000
...


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Bengali
Spoken in: Bangladesh, India and several others 
Region: Eastern South Asia
Total speakers: 250 million
Writing system: Bengali script


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

delahaye said:


> languages of europe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what I have been looking for...thx


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

delahaye said:


> languages of europe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think BBC is wrong here. In Catalonia, Bask Country, Gallicia.. they speak their own languages but they speak Spanish too (it's obligatory by law learning spanish at school and high school). Spain has 45 million of inhabitans


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

blackcountryboy said:


> ENGLISH


How about Malaysia, Singapore (official), Hong Kong (official) , Brunei, Bangladesh?


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Languages of Indonesia*


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

This map is still incomplete. There are considerably large pockets of Spanish speaking communities all over North America specially around the larger cities. Here in Toronto alone there must be about a hundread thosand of more people that speak spanish every day including yours truly. 


Redalinho said:


>


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ No one speaks Spanish in the Philippines now.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Ural-Altaic*

*Ural-Altaic;*












*Uralic*



*Altaic ;*





*Turkic:*








Credit: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Altaic-World-Language-Learning/127066623970444


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ Pan-Turkist fascism at its best.


----------



## jasminjany (Jan 25, 2011)

Maps are most important thing in any travels. If you have 't any guide where you going to travel then must have to keep a map with you. It is such a very much helpful for great travel, It is very nice to share with us.


----------



## Zach759 (May 20, 2010)

Interesting that there is a Korean-speaking county in Tennessee.


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

samuel89 said:


> *Languages of Indonesia*


By seeing this map, I just wanna say thanks to Bahasa Indonesia as our National Language. :lol:


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

*Language map of the south asia*

Words in black letters represent the languages
Words in red letters the dialects

Some of the dialects really vary a lot. This is especially true for Hindi as it's spread over a larger area.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Some of those Altaic maps above simplifies Japanese as one language, when there is a Japonic language family with 8 languages.

Mainland Japanese languages
1. Standard Japanese
2. Hachijo

Northern Ryukyuan languages
3. Amami
4. Northern Okinawan (Kunigami)
5. Southern Okinawan (Naha-Shuri)

Southern Ryukyuan languages
6. Miyako
7. Yaeyama
8. Yonaguni

Non Japonic but indigenous to modern Japan
9. Ainu


----------



## mr_peanutbutter (Feb 26, 2010)

*Languages of the Philippine Islands*

"In the Philippines, there are between 120 and 175 languages, depending on the method of classification. Four languages no longer have any known speakers. Almost all the Philippine languages belong to the Austronesian language family. Of all of these languages, only 2 are considered official in the country. At least 10 of these languages are considered major and 8 of these are given some status as auxiliary languages." --> Wikipedia













Source


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

wow, the world is so amazing with all these languages


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

The british-made map below shows the ethnic groups and there language locations in 1896


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Dialects of the Croatian langauge










:cheers:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Zach759 said:


> Interesting that there is a Korean-speaking county in Tennessee.


Scandinavian?? What language is that? :nuts:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Dutch Dialect map featuring The Netherlands and Flanders(Belgium)*









http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/6287/grootnederland.jpg

*For comparison south of the Belgian Linguistic border.*








http://www.kennislink.nl/upload/206510_276_1213263059627-Benelux_groot.jpg

*On this map you can see that in a small part of northern France wich was also Flanders in the early days, people still speak a form of Dutch.*









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_J7EdQWfcPrs/SuAFyv4M9zI/AAAAAAAAQzk/pIjpPGtJIfY/s400/dialecten.jpg


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

HEBREW - עברית

A Semitic language of the Afro-Asiatic language family. Hebrew in its modern form is spoken by most of the 7.6 million residents in Israel.
It is one of the official languages of Israel, along with Arabic.

As of 2009 -
Total Speakers: 9 million

-Israel
First Language 5,200,000
Second Language 2,500,000

-United States
Home Language 200,000 (approx.) in the United States speak Hebrew at home

-Palestinian territories
Second Language 500,000 - 1,000,000


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

chicagogeorge said:


> The british-made map below shows the ethnic groups and there language locations in 1896


A language doesn't necesarily equate with an ethnic group.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

costa said:


> Scandinavian?? What language is that? :nuts:


They probably mean Norwegian.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The four most spoken languages in Europe (excluding Russia), with their territorial extent in 2010, and the population living within their territorial extent.










The four maps below are at the same scale.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> A language doesn't necesarily equate with an ethnic group.


No it's not always the case. Hatians and French are not the same ethnic group yet they speak the same language. In Europe, language usually equates with ethnicity (at least historically), but may not translate into the same nationality. Even dialect and language can get blurred at times.... Example, If one speaks the "Bosnian" language he/she no doubt can communicate with someone who speaks "Serbian" or "Coatian" language. Same goes for a speaker of "Belarussian" and "Russian" or "Macedonian" and "Bulgarian".

I like historical maps. Here is a German map of language in Europe late 19th century











and a language map from 1907


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## 2HOT4U (Nov 23, 2010)

chicagogeorge said:


> and a language map from 1907



This map is not based on language, it names mostly peoples(etno).
It says English-people on most of Ireland :nuts:.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

2HOT4U said:


> This map is not based on language, it names mostly peoples(etno).
> It says English-people on most of Ireland :nuts:.


It sure is based on language. English is the language of most of Ireland! But ethnically Irish is different than English! So how can this map be an ethnic map? :dunno:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Beside large communities that speak* ITALIAN, ARABIC, FARSI, FRENCH, GERMAN, CHINESE, HEBREW AND PORTUGUESE*, HERE IN VENEZUELA THERE ARE MANY LANGUAGES, ALMOST ALL ARE OFFICIALLY RECOGNIZED BY THE CONSTITUTION. 

Venezuela (north/west)



Venezuela (east)



Venezuela (south)


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Since no one else has, here is the English language map.

Dark blue is countries where it is an official language.
Light blue is where it is an official language but not necessarily the dominant language.


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

^^ Does that mean that English is the dominant language in Nigeria and Philippines ?


----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

Calvin W said:


> Since no one else has, here is the English language map.
> 
> Dark blue is countries where it is an official language.
> Light blue is where it is an official language but not necessarily the dominant language.


I would add gulf arab countries in this map (light blue) english is spoken everywhere there, specially UAE

also for pakistan, i dont think english is the official language, not many people can speak english, except for the educated ones


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> Does that mean that English is the dominant language in Nigeria and Philippines ?


Official, not dominant. Though, English is widespread in both cases.


----------

